# top5 best architecture on highrise in one cities



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll start with my top5 beautiful building in KL
1.petronas twin tower(klcc)








2.troika 








3.the avare








4.maxis tower








5.the oval









SINGAPORE
1.the sail @ marina bay








2.ion orchard








3.marina bay sand








4.marina bay financial center








5.oub tower


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

hongkong
1.bank of china








2.hsbc tower








3.hongkong icc








4.the arch








5.highcliff


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The drop in quality in KL from #1 to #2-5 is staggering.

The Arch for Hong Kong in top 5? Good call on Highcliff though. I'd probably go with BoC, HSBC, 2-IFC, ICC, OIE.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont think we should include skyscraper projects which arent complete yet so my Singapore list would be:

1. *MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5452746977/

2. *THE SAIL @ MARINA BAY*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marshalljw/4986596700/

3. *ION ORCHARD/THE ORCHARD RESIDENCES*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5212530560/in/photostream/

4. *ONE SHENTON*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419521243/

5. *MAYBANK TOWER*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4496530766/

But MBFC, ASIA SQUARE and other new projects will be on my list when completed.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Q1 - 323m









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizardofauz/5304784153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Circle on Cavill - 220m/158m











Soul - 243m









dbidesign.com.au


Hilton - 194m/120m











The Oracle - 165m/135m









culwulla


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

There are a lot different impressive buildings in Mexico City which look amazing but I chose the most important, tall and of course with a nice architecture

Torre Mayor



Centro Bursatil & Bolsa Mexicana de Valores (including the central small ball or thing)



St. Regis Hotel Ciudad de México









Residencial del Bosque 









WTC México (70's that's why it looks weird lol)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> The drop in quality in KL from #1 to #2-5 is staggering.


That's what I noticed too. :eek2:


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Isaidso, what r your top 5 picks from Toronto's insane construction boom?


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> The drop in quality in KL from #1 to #2-5 is staggering.
> 
> The Arch for Hong Kong in top 5? Good call on Highcliff though. I'd probably go with BoC, HSBC, 2-IFC, ICC, OIE.


I would go for:

Bank of China
IFC2
The Center
ICC
Nina tower


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

What's that DNA-looking building logo found in both the HK and Singapore pics?


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I think people are afraid of posting pics on an already-saturated page. We should discuss which buildings posted are best, thereby assisting in the bump towards a fresh page =)

I actually kinda like Troika in Kuala Lumpur...

Dime, are all the other buildings besides Q1 renders?


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Petronas is awesome
Troika is okay
the rest....... ugly

London-modern

1/ The Gherkin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cazp/5280784713/sizes/l/in/photostream/

2/ Lloyds Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dracs/146208621/sizes/l/in/photostream/

3/ London City Hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdanport/118506097/sizes/z/in/photostream/

4/ Cardinal Place








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4450815214/

5/ 7 More London








http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedbanana/5436631549/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

dleung said:


> Dime, are all the other buildings besides Q1 renders?


Hilton and Soul are renders and aren't yet complete. Oracle, Circle on Cavill and Q1 are the real deal.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I see. It seems that Circle and Oracle both play with the balcony glazing to make the architecture look more coherent and smooth than it actually is.

So far IMO the highest quality projects are in Singapore, save for one shenton. The Sails is nice, but we have a smaller but better version in Vancouver  Pics to come

Edit: actually, quality goes to London, and it'll get better with the Shard and 122 leadenhall


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

is this just for highrise or any type of building? i'm so confused….


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont think avare oval and maxis tower is ugly..
another gred a tower in kl-
avenue k








kl sentral office tower








telekom tower


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

isaidso said:


> That's what I noticed too. :eek2:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

isaidso said:


> That's what I noticed too. :eek2:


Bad isn't it? Petronas is gorgeous.



harns said:


> I would go for:
> 
> Bank of China
> IFC2
> ...


I forgot about The Center! Replaces OIE.



dleung said:


> What's that DNA-looking building logo found in both the HK and Singapore pics?


Standard Chartered Bank?


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah ic. It just looks kinda sinister to me, for buildings in multiple cities to share some unidentified corporate logo, haha.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

My favorite new highrise in Toronto (more like 10 stories of residential added on top of an office building)

155 Cumberland









My 2 favorite buildings in Toronto in one shot:








1 King West with Scotia Tower in background.


----------

